# Single Pin Sight for IBO 3D Hunter Class?



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

My opinion is that a single pin won't be as accurate as multiple pins (even if it's only 2 pins), provided the shooters are equal in skill. I would suggest buying a VERY cheap multi-pin sight, maybe a used one from a buddy, and set it up to see if your accuracy improves within the 35 yard max distance for HC. This will help you decide what works best for you whether you want to drop the extra cash for a better multi-pin sight later.

You can probably pick up a discounted sight at Wal*art for a little bit of nothing now that the season is over.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I only know one person that shoots scores over even with a single pin in hunter class and he doesn't shoot a speed bow but has a long draw so still gets decent speed. I have seen many shoot 2 pins with a faster bow. Most shoot 3 or 4 pins. 1 pin can be done you just have to know how much to aim off at different yardages. I think his was set at 27 yds. Don't think you can hit all 11's by aiming for the center at all yardages with a speed burner. It ain't going to happen.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm new to this and have a lot to learn, but I don't understand why the rules prohibit single pin sight users from adjusting their sights? What is the difference in allowing a multi-pin sight vs. an adjustable single pin sight, you're still guessing distance???


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

SFTL-1 said:


> I'm new to this and have a lot to learn, but I don't understand why the rules prohibit single pin sight users from adjusting their sights? What is the difference in allowing a multi-pin sight vs. an adjustable single pin sight, you're still guessing distance???


It gives you an advantage over someone that chooses to use just fixed pins. It is easier to aim when you only have one pin that is set on the correct distance. If you can't shoot multiple pins then shoot the MBO class. That's exactly what happened to me in my first year and I shot an HHA in the MBO class and had fun. I got a better sight later and was even happier.  

My personal recommendations to someone just starting out is to shoot a multi pin sight in the Hunter class at least the first year and practice yardage judging almost as much as shooting then move up when you are comfortable with the longer distance judging.


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

or sign up for a practice round instead of a competitive class.that way you use any comination of equipment and shoot from any stake that's in your comfort zone.i recommend that you do shoot from a stake at every target for the sake of safety.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

george myers said:


> or sign up for a practice round instead of a competitive class.that way you use any comination of equipment and shoot from any stake that's in your comfort zone.i recommend that you do shoot from a stake at every target for the sake of safety.


You can't do that at an IBO shoot. He's looking for info on shooting the IBO HC or maybe a way to shoot his HHA in another class.


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

Quoting from the IBO rules regarding HC rules...

"A sight shall have fixed pins..." & "Sights may not be adjusted after entering the shooting course."

So yes it is legal for the HC, but not really suggested unless you shoot an extremely fast bow to help eliminate having to guess yardage. And you can always play the "high-low" game with your pin.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

*single pin*

I shoot 1 .019 up pin for IBO Hunter class. It is mounted in my Extreme scope (no lens) on an Axcel 3000 sight. I do not adjust it after the shoot starts.

I shoot 340 fps so my 20 to 30 pin is the same. When I have a 35 yard shot, I hold 2" high. 40 yard targets require a 5" holdover. That covers everything we have for BH Class. Keep it simple.

This is much easier for me to concentrate on the single .019 green up-pin...I don't have anything else in my sight window! I score well with this setup, and don't get the annoying "halo" effect that I had with multiple pins set in a tight cluster. The other top shooters around only use 2 or 3 pins on thier 3D speedbow rigs.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

BigBore56 said:


> I shoot 1 .019 up pin for IBO Hunter class. It is mounted in my Extreme scope (no lens) on an Axcel 3000 sight. I do not adjust it after the shoot starts.
> 
> I shoot 340 fps so my 20 to 30 pin is the same. When I have a 35 yard shot, I hold 2" high. 40 yard targets require a 5" holdover. That covers everything we have for BH Class. Keep it simple.
> 
> This is much easier for me to concentrate on the single .019 green up-pin...I don't have anything else in my sight window! I score well with this setup, and don't get the annoying "halo" effect that I had with multiple pins set in a tight cluster. The other top shooters around only use 2 or 3 pins on thier 3D speedbow rigs.


Isn't the maximum target distance for IBO Hunter class 35 yards? I'm also using a .019 green up fiber pin, but my bow is shooting (chronographed) 285 fps. I'm thinking before I buy a 3 pin sight, I'll go to the range and see where I'm shooting at 20 & 35 while I have my sight set at 27. If both targets are within 5" of center, I'm thinking my single pin might be OK? I guess I'll see if I have the speed to keep my range within 5"...


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

SFTL-1 said:


> Isn't the maximum target distance for IBO Hunter class 35 yards? I'm also using a .019 green up fiber pin, but my bow is shooting (chronographed) 285 fps. I'm thinking before I buy a 3 pin sight, I'll go to the range and see where I'm shooting at 20 & 35 while I have my sight set at 27. If both targets are within 5" of center, I'm thinking my single pin might be OK? I guess I'll see if I have the speed to keep my range within 5"...


My bow is shooting 307 fps and from my experience last year there is no way im shooting 1 pin.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a feeling that I'll most likely end up getting a multi pin sight and shoot IBO "HC" this year and then possibly move up to "MBO" next year using my HHA single pin sight as Bowtechie suggested. 

So what would be a good multi pin sight under $50? I just spent $100 on my HHA and prefer the single pin, so I'm not looking to spend a lot of $ on a multi pin that I'll only have for 1 season. 

Also, how many pins do you think I need with an arrow speed at 285 fps and at what yardages do you think it would be best to set at? My initial thought is a 3 pin sight set at 20, 30 & 35???


----------



## vinnieB (Jul 24, 2007)

i shot with a guy who had his pins set every seven yards instead of the average ten yard gap most people use. he said that made it so he was always holding dead on with one of his pins and eliminated him gap shooting. he was shooting a hoyt around 300 fps.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

SFTL-1 said:


> I have a feeling that I'll most likely end up getting a multi pin sight and shoot IBO "HC" this year and then possibly move up to "MBO" next year using my HHA single pin sight as Bowtechie suggested.
> 
> So what would be a good multi pin sight under $50? I just spent $100 on my HHA and prefer the single pin, so I'm not looking to spend a lot of $ on a multi pin that I'll only have for 1 season.
> 
> Also, how many pins do you think I need with an arrow speed at 285 fps and at what yardages do you think it would be best to set at? My initial thought is a 3 pin sight set at 20, 30 & 35???


Viper makes a good quality sight for aroung that $. Those pin settings would be O.K. but you could set your first one at 22-23 and 20 would still be dead on. If it's less then 20 just aim an inch low. Also you can figure out how far the to use say the top of the pin at so much and the bottttom of the pin hitting 3-4 yards more. A lot of guys do that when trying to hit those 11's all the time.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Unless you can judge yardage exactly to the yrd up to 35 yrds and shooting 285 fps ,I would buy a multi pin sight.Being new to 3D,yardage is one of the hardest things to learn.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

vinnieB said:


> i shot with a guy who had his pins set every seven yards instead of the average ten yard gap most people use. he said that made it so he was always holding dead on with one of his pins and eliminated him gap shooting. he was shooting a hoyt around 300 fps.


3 pins - 15, 25 & 35?


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Trophy Ridge sights - what do you think of them? They're one of the only company's I've seen that have multiple pin sights set in a in-line vertical arrangement which I kind of like - it's almost like my HHA, but with multiple pins...


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

SFTL-1 said:


> I have a feeling that I'll most likely end up getting a multi pin sight and shoot IBO "HC" this year and then possibly move up to "MBO" next year using my HHA single pin sight as Bowtechie suggested.
> 
> So what would be a good multi pin sight under $50? I just spent $100 on my HHA and prefer the single pin, so I'm not looking to spend a lot of $ on a multi pin that I'll only have for 1 season.
> 
> Also, how many pins do you think I need with an arrow speed at 285 fps and at what yardages do you think it would be best to set at? My initial thought is a 3 pin sight set at 20, 30 & 35???


You only need 3 pins that won't move. Noise isn't an issue, micro adjust isn't needed, a bubble level maybe, but we're talking 35 yards and under so a bubble-level is questionable to me. Find something, anything, with 3 pins you can see and lock down. Get them set and leave them alone (adjusting them will wear out the pin track on some of the cheaper models and just cause headaches, and some higher $ models too). Buy used from a buddy or someone at a local club if you can, or try something like:

Truglo Brite-Site Xtreme Three-Pin sight for - $35
or 
Cobra Stealth Plus 5-pin Bow sight and remove the 2 colors you don't like -$40

As far as pin size, for the distances you'll be shooting, I would say .29 or under would be fine, but if you can get .19 it will give you a little more space between pins.

You might try 20-27-34 for the settings, giving yourself 7 yard gaps. At 285fps the pins will be pretty close.

Good luck.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

SFTL-1 said:


> Trophy Ridge sights - what do you think of them? They're one of the only company's I've seen that have multiple pin sights set in a in-line vertical arrangement which I kind of like - it's almost like my HHA, but with multiple pins...



To me, that vertical line blocks above and below what you're aiming at. If you need to hold over or under you can't really see where you are. That's just my opinion though and I've never actually used one of these sights.


----------



## SFTL-1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I bought a Trophy Ridge Fire Wire V3 sight (3 vertical pins) and found that I could not group my shots nearly as tight as I was able to do with my HHA 5019. So I returned the sight and bought a Copper John Dead Nuts BattleAxe 3 (.019) sight. I have not been to the range with it yet, but I'm feeling this should work out much better than the TR sight. I love my HHA single vertical pin sight, but having multiple vertical pins just doesn't work for me...


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have always shot 1 pin no matter the distance. The slower the bow, the more to learn. At just over 300 fps, I find a sweet spot around 30 yds and I judge target distance 2 ways...right there and out there. If its right there I shoot dead on and if its out there I hold over a tick. I could never shoot mutiple pins and I could never stand and try and judge yardage to the yard.
I also tried to shoot one pin coming in from the side and threw left and right.
I shoot HHA one pin up either .19 or .10
It takes a bit more time to get used to this but you do away with pin clutter and yardage estimation clutter. The faster the better and you'll struggle with this when you shoot under 300 fps. Best to you no matter what you decide.


----------



## illusions (Feb 3, 2009)

i have a lethal weapon head on a sur loc, i contacted ibo bout the hunter class cause i usually shoot open and she told me the knobs have to be taped down,this was last year


----------

